# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Report Server Configration

## India62

I am new to this forum as well as new to Reporting services and I am trying to learn from Microsoft website Tutorials. I have installed SQL server 2005 Express Edition and working on Reporting Services. On very 1st phase of my learning faced problem of configuration of report server and Report Server status shows Red Check (Instead of Green- shown below). Only information I can give is I have logged in to my computer with network user name and password with companies network domain (Not with local computer user). 
If anyone can help

Attched image doc for reference

Report Server Config.pdf

----------


## rmiao

Do you have local admin rights? Did you go through RS configuration?

----------


## Rajesh GGKTECH

try this,
Start --> All Programs--> Microsoft SQL Server 2005 --> Configuration Tools ---> Reporting Services Configuration Manager --> Click on Connect --> Click on Server Status ---> In Report Server Status Click on Start 

For more information go through this link

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms156305.aspx

----------


## Island1

Were you able to successfully meet your needs?  If so, please post back, so we can maintain a searchable record of the issue - as well as the solution.  If not, please let us know, so we can continue to work with you to get the issue resolved.

Thanks!

Bill

----------

